# Ohio gas code



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Good morning guys. On friday im flying out to dayton to replace a nat. Gas furnace for my best friend. Out here in nh when we do things like this we bring everything up to code. So i was wondering what you ohio people follow. Nfpa54? Thanks guys


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Great question.
These type of questions intrigue me and that is why I joined this web site.
Codes from all parts of the continent is what gets my interest, personally I chose and agree with the most aggressive, safest quote and take note to review and compare to our own code.
Trust me, the most logical answer, as long as it falls within my code, would change and upgrade my decision to make me a better and safer gas fitter. 
Again good question...
Never mind me carry on...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/4101:8-24-01


----------

